# ECO 6-spd Manual 4th gear noise and shake



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

GTR as in the new Nissan Skyline? What the **** were you thinking?! lol! :question: I consider that my dream car aside from a Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggara


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

okihedges24 said:


> Also, on Idaho roads where there are lots of dead skunks; when you have the A/C on and in re-circulate mode it still lets in a lot of outside smell. The dealer also tells me this is normal. I never noticed it on my Wife's 2010 RAV4. Any answers would be appreciated.


Can't speak to your 4th gear report, but I can say that I have never had a GM (look at my sig) that successfully blocks out dead skunk.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

4th gear rattle is normal for this transmission. I changed the gearbox lubricant with Amsoil Synchromesh about 10k miles ago, and the rattle went away except for once every few weeks.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## jenbug (Aug 12, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> GTR as in the new Nissan Skyline? What the **** were you thinking?! lol! :question: I consider that my dream car aside from a Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggara


This!! GTRs are pretty sweet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6.1 to 60? I seriously doubt that...Ive had that, and that car will blow the doors off my Cruze. It's more in the mid 8's-9. But slow cars are fun to drive fast and feel faster than they usually are. 

Jeez. I don't know how you went from a car that awesome to a Cruze lol. 

The dealer told me that the recirculate mode on Chevys is designed to let through a very small amount of fresh air - enough to take in a stinky car or skunk around you.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Cruze Eco MT is a solid mid-7-second 0-60 with a tune, enough traction, and the right driver. From the showroom floor, it's about 7.8 to 8.4 seconds 0-60, depending on who tested it. 

0-60 really isn't the Eco MT's forte, though. Hauling tail from 40-70 is where it really shines.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The Cruze Eco MT is a solid mid-7-second 0-60 with a tune, enough traction, and the right driver. From the showroom floor, it's about 7.8 to 8.4 seconds 0-60, depending on who tested it.
> 
> 0-60 really isn't the Eco MT's forte, though. Hauling tail from 40-70 is where it really shines.


and sipping vs. gulping gas while doing it.


----------



## okihedges24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. When I bought my ECO they told me I could not change the intake without voiding the warranty. Are they talking about the intercooler and injectors or does that include the air filters? I would like to put an exhaust and cold air intake on it. Does anyone have these two items on theirs and if so, does it void the warranty? Should help inprove the gas milage as well as the performance.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Exhaust and CAI on the 1.4T are for sound, and not much else. Removing the resonator, though, is a good idea. A CAI has a difficult time out-flowing the stock setup with a stock turbo once the resonators in the stock setup have been removed.


----------

